# ABA/AFT Dillon results 7/25/09



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

The American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour, Ohio Central Division #93 fished Dillon Reservoir on Saturday, July 25, 2009. 
The first thunderstorm rolled in about 2 hours into the tournament. This was followed by frequent thunderstorms throughout the rest of the day. 
Finishing in first place was Jason Abella from Roseville. He weighed in a 5 fish limit that weighed 6.12 pounds. Jason received $468.
Second place went to Lowell, Ohio's Steve Seeber. Steve weighed in 3 bass that went 4.87 pounds and received $277. 
Eric Carsten of Reynoldsburg placed third. His 2 fish weighed 3.81 pounds and he received $91.
Non boater Bobby Brunton from Mount Perry took fourth place with 3 bass that weighed 3.73 pounds. Bobby received the Buckeye Outdoors $25 "Just Out of the Money " award.
The tournament Big Bass was a 2.72 pounder taken by Steve Seeber. Steve received $95.
Kirk Mannon from Scottown won the Central City Auto Parts $25 gift card for the second tournament in a row.
The next and last 2009 Ohio Central Division one day tournament is Saturday, August 8 at Indian Lake.
Visit the American Bass Anglers web site, www.americanbassanglers.com or contact me here for any information about the ABA.

K. Barry Davis
Ohio Area Manager
American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour


----------

